# Never Ending Story IV - The Quest for Taillights



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Yes, yes, I know. A 200SX owner in search of an aftermarket taillight is a lost cause. 

According to this guy, he used IS 300 taillights. How difficult of a mod would that be?


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/april03/blue200/images/mvc-119f.jpg


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

that pic looks almost photoshopped, but if u have the money and time, go ahead and do it, that kind of job is pretty expensive tho


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Somewhere in Seattle is a 200SX with taillights veeeery similar to those. If it's real, and it doesn't require me sacrificing my firstborn to get it, I want it.


----------



## rbloedow (Nov 2, 2002)

Honestly, why do you want aftermarket tailights? 
Most of them look HORRIBLE, they don't match the car they're on, etc. I'm glad aftermarket makers haven't made lights for the 200SX, it's another crappy mod that we don't have to deal with.

TO put those on your car, you have to modify your body (cut the sheet metal, sand, prime, paint). I'd say it would cost anywhere from $500 - $1000 to have the lights done. 

In my opinion they look hideous. They don't go well with our cars. Altezza lights were designed for one car - the Toyota Altezza (in the US - Lexus IS300).


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Granted, yeah, I hate Altezzas and think they're of the devil, but would love to see SOME sort of option when it comes to aftermarket taillights.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

jdub said:


> *Granted, yeah, I hate Altezzas and think they're of the devil, but would love to see SOME sort of option when it comes to aftermarket taillights. *


I agree


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

why dont u 200sx owners write up a stern letter to an aftermarket company in order to produce tails for ur cars... for example... red and clear tails! if it wasnt for the sentra SE-L tails, i wouldve done something to have some type of tail light option.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

hey j dub do this......since your car is white why dont u just make your amber in back red. and then get some red LED brake and turn signals bulbs.. its cheap and will look good....or just smoke the tails


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Not a bad idea. I don't suppose you did it with your car? Nice to see a NW SXer in the house!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

that car looks terrible.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I gotta say, the covers I have are my fav's. ALTHOUGH some of you probably don't like them, I think they are somewhat sweet, AND can be removed without too much hassle.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Not bad if you have a dark-colored car...but wouldn't work for me, since mine is white.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2003)

i think its a photoshop pic, or he has a lot of money to just waste on something like that


----------



## green se-r (Mar 27, 2003)

i like those taillight covers on black cars, but any other color it looks like shit


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i have thought about doing the red to my rear amber for awhile i just have not done it yet. my car is the teal green color. i honestly think that if u red out your amber and get red LED turn signals to make the color as less orange as possible that would look sweet

I'll try to find a pic to show u


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

just to put in a lil word of help for you 200sx - ers

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=17378

that thread shows that Aphex has made red . clear tails for your 200sx - s

it take him a lot of work but 2 me it looks sweet.


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Now THAT looks nice. Simple, clean and not that crappy Altezza look!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

speedracer200sxse said:


> *i think its a photoshop pic, or he has a lot of money to just waste on something like that *


Sorry bud, I don't photocrop my pics. All of them are REAL! And If I like them it isn't wasting money.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

you tell 'em timbo !


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

timbo I think he was talking about the is300 tails....
but i like the look of the covers on your black 200, very nice.

PS (i got my struts yesterday)


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ya know...I just noticed that. Sorry there speedracer. 

My bad! :jump:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *PS (i got my struts yesterday) *


Cool. good to know.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

It's not photoshopped..... It's not my cup of tea either, But we (NPM) want to show a vast range of what people are doing to their cars....At least he has some dash tp go with the flash..


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

Myoung,

What did he do to the trunk to get that look?


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

LOL after reading all your posts.. im gonna go into photoshop.. and do a smoke and all red version of my aftermarkets.. and see what i get.. thanks guys LOL .. Travis


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

*red out tails*

like this j dub

http://dans200.cjb.net/


----------



## jdub (Sep 3, 2002)

I meant the trunk, Croad. If you look at the picture, he had to modify it somehow.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

If you look at the April issue of HCI (Hot Compacts & Imports) there is a 200sx SE-R with the IS300 rear inner taillights and the stock 200sx outer tail lights. Its kinda like schorchin200sx's rear actually.


----------

